# Chronograph Consistency Test: ProChrono DLX + Video



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

After having some significant consistency issues with my old chronograph, I switched things up and picked up the ProChrono DLX from Competition Electronics.

I decided the best way to put it to test was to shoot a bow with the same arrow 10 times and see the results. The bow in question is a PSE Ferocity set at 60 pounds with a 30-inch draw length.

I'll let you watch the video to see exactly how it unfolded, but I will say I was blown away. To put these results in perspective, with my last chrono I don't think I ever recorded three shots in a row with the exact same speed.

If you are interested, you can pick up the ProChrono DLX here and the indoor light kit here.






If you can't see the embedded video above, here is a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_AJR9d-n5E


----------

